# Is the bachealors worth it?



## bundens (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm currently in culinary school and i love it.
that being said when i'm done i imagine traveling and working for as many different chefs as possible and then maybe getting into diet and menu planning.
my school has a direct transfer agreement with any of the J&W schools...along with some other ones...florida u is another i think...anyways

do you guys think i should go for a bs in hospitality management or should i just get out there and start cooking?? On one hand I'd like the degree (but after this is all said and done i've already spent almost 30 grand)..but on the other hand i'm in my mid twenties and would really like to start my career..or should i say..continue it with my associates.

Is the BS in hospitality ever worth it and what would i be qualified to do with it that i'm not with the associates...or with my degree and experience?
BTW, I like being on the line but I also wouldn't mind a posh job creating a new line of frozen food or being corporate..


----------



## jtobin625 (Dec 16, 2008)

You had mentioned an interest in Nutrition. Why not earn a BA or BS in Nutrition or dietetics? A degree in Nutrition, along with a solid culinary foundation should open up a lot of opportunities for you to take more of a corporate route.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

No!already spent 30 big ones you do not want top stay on a line all your life. To either be a manager or develop R&D in manufacturing.< you need culinary background. I suggest not specializing in the line work, learn the prep angle. Watch all you can and read all you can.I have worked with many so called managers who no zulch about cooking or the kitchen ,so therefore they are in no position to know if anything is made correctly. These gentlemens positions are mostly short lived. I have here in Florida seen managers come and go, good chefs here, have longgevity.:chef:


----------



## dreimer (Jan 8, 2009)

I work in the Telecom industry, and I personally know a person with a degree in Hospitality, and yet he is a Senior Manger of Product Development....

That degree is worth it. Even if you don't work in the food service industry, the degree will open doors.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

I have known a lot of BS in the Kitchen. I don't think anyone who cooks needs a BS, but if you want to move into large Corp operations it would help. I think, you need to find out if you want to cook, or get off the pot.....hahahahaah only kidding.....Good luck


----------

